# Highly Pigmented Eyeshadows ?



## xNadia (May 14, 2011)

*Hello, everybody! I was wondering what are the best high pigmented eyeshadows you've used? I've read on Sephora.com reviews, that even the most expensive brands can lack in high pigmentation. So I want a little input, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />]*

* *

*Thank You 




&lt;-- (Love that face LOL)*


----------



## karlzberg7 (May 14, 2011)

*Hiya chick.
I use Urban Decay palettes - Ammo and Deluxe.
Coastal Scents are also good too, the 88 shimmer palette
They are really good and stay on well , especially if you use an eye primer.

I hear 'Too Faced' is good too, i'm going to buy the palette soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hope I helped.
xoxo*


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

Mac, UD, Nyx, Wet N Wild, CS &amp; TKB micas, using a primer will get you the best payoff


----------



## SassyAuburn (May 14, 2011)

I find loose-powder mineral makeup are much more pigmented than some regular drug store or department store products. Two of my favorite companies have recently gone out of business, so I have more than enough shadows to last me till I'm 80!  But there are others out there.  Two I've tried recently that have great shades are:

LAMinerals.com

and

Dark Heart Designs.com

Both links above will take you to their websites. In regards to other retail brands?  I recently got a pallet from Lancome and their colors seem very pigmented too.... you use very little, they go on good and have great stay power.  If at all possible, try to find a brand that will allow you to 'try" first before you buy. So you know you like what you are getting.

Good luck.... let us know what you find!


----------



## AndreaRenee (May 14, 2011)

Urban Decay and MAC for sure. I find NYX is very hit and miss with me, half of the eyeshadows I have are amazingly pigmented and the other half are chalky, pigmentless garbage.

If you can swatch NYX before buying I definitely would. It doesn't run cheap for me where I can get it (nearly $8) so it's really disappointing when it doesn't work.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

Whoa is that for a single?


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 14, 2011)

my favorite is MAC but the most pigmented I've ever tried would be Laura Mercier's matte eye color....i used the dark brown for my brows but it was way too much color...you have to be sure to use a really light hand when applying that stuff..


----------



## Maris Crane (May 14, 2011)

UD. MUFE. MAC. NARS (more hit and miss, I find the texture and such of Singles generally better than the Duos.) WnW. Inglot. GOSH Effect Powders (very shimmery.) Stila (esp. texture. Downright buttery.)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

Oh, and the Ben Nye Lumiere shadows


----------



## AndreaRenee (May 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa is that for a single?



yeah it's pretty sick eh?

we get ripped off so much up here, when our dollar is stronger. makes no sense. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />;

they were about like $6.75 or something but went on sale often for 20% off. now they're like $7.50 and haven't been on sale after a while. (only place i've found nyx is at save-on foods)

there's also 12% tax here. Dx


----------



## AmyNxDx (May 15, 2011)

L'Oreal H.I.P. loose eyeshadows are awesome.

Urban Decay

Too Faced (I've only used the Naked Eye palette)

MAC

I've had good luck with 90% of the Maybelline ones I've tried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

SOME Wet'N'Wild.... it's really hit or miss


----------



## SassyAuburn (May 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> L'Oreal H.I.P. loose eyeshadows are awesome.


I have heard the same. HIGHLY pigmented, and easy to find in stores.  If you decide to try those, go to the L'Oreal website... sometimes they have downloadable coupons.


----------



## AmyNxDx (May 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm really liking this stuff, there are only a few colors though. Also, their gel liner is fantastic!


----------



## kayleigh83 (May 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AndreaRenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know your pain!! I always bought them online though, from Cherry Culture. It's a better deal from there even with shipping and handling. The only reason I go look at it at Save On is to swatch stuff to decide what I want to order from CC! LOL


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> L'Oreal H.I.P. loose eyeshadows are awesome.



I actually like all the HIP eyeshadows I've tried so far


----------



## Aishu (May 15, 2011)

I've seen MU tutorials on YT where they use Sugarpill, SOOOO PIGMENTED AND BRIGHT.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 15, 2011)

Kryolan eyeshadows are also good.


----------



## Relocation (May 15, 2011)

I like the MAC and Micabella loose powders, but lots of people have horrible experiences with Micabella salespeople.

Oh, and looking at your signature, I don't know whether they're vegan products.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 15, 2011)

You can check Peta's website for any cosmetics you may be interested in.     http://www.peta.org/living/beauty-and-personal-care/companies/search.aspx?Product=5&amp;PageIndex=1


----------



## Relocation (May 15, 2011)

I never thought of that! Not vegan myself, but I think I'druther buy vegan products anyway


----------



## AmyNxDx (May 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *athingofbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought some elf mineral eyeshadows today and I was floored by the amount of pigmentation! They were such beautiful colors, and under $5. I've also found Nars shadows to be really pigmented. For me, it's just a matter of trial and error of finding those that are pigmented!



Which ones? I tried some ELF pink and it wasn't pigmented AT ALL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 15, 2011)

Elf is really hit or miss.


----------



## AmyNxDx (May 15, 2011)

The one I bought was $1 or $3 at Target. Had hot pink and electric blue and a few other colors. I ended up using LA Looks hot pink and it ROCKED!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 15, 2011)

I find the 1 dollar line to be very good.  The quads have great color even without a primer or base


----------



## Kattatonic (May 15, 2011)

I'd look around your drugstore first before you blow a bunch of money at Spehora. I love them and everything. But i'v found some real gems for less then half the price at like Target. Also, keep an eye out for online indie companies.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 15, 2011)

> yeah it's pretty sick eh?
> 
> we get ripped off so much up here, when our dollar is stronger. makes no sense. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />;
> 
> ...


 Do you have Rexall out west? I find they have the best selection of NYX, and some of the new/reno'd ones (OMG!) actually carry the powder &amp; creme blushes. That said, we don't have Save-On foods, or London Drugs in Toronto.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AndreaRenee (May 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TMarie (May 16, 2011)

Too Faced are great, so you should love your new pallette!

 



> Originally Posted by *karlzberg7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hiya chick.
> I use Urban Decay palettes - Ammo and Deluxe.
> ...


----------



## janetgriselle (May 16, 2011)

Definitely Urban Decay and MAC. I'm not a huge fan of Clinique's Eyeshadows, they really don't stick at all.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 16, 2011)

I just got to try the ELF 100 shadow limited edition palette. All of their shimmer and satin finishes come out incredibly pigmented. Almost too much for my own makeup at least! And if you use a primer or foundation base those things don't come off till you make them come off.

Their matte colors are a little lacking but the 100 color set makes up for any misses in colors there.

And right now it's only $10. - You can also get free shipping this week.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SarraSanborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got to try the ELF 100 shadow limited edition palette. All of their shimmer and satin finishes come out incredibly pigmented. Almost too much for my own makeup at least! And if you use a primer or foundation base those things don't come off till you make them come off.
> 
> ...


 Yes, the matte are horrible!  Makes me sad   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melissakecken (May 16, 2011)

*Hi,*

*Has anyone ever tried Medusas Makeup Line? www.medusasmakeup.com.. On the website they have these (what looks like) really neat products. They have glitters, that you can use for eyes &amp; lips, shadows, pigments, glosses and the mose neat stuff I seen on there was this 6 piece set that includes: Eye Makeup Remover, Brush Cleaner, Eyeliner Seal ( which turns ANY PIGMENT ETC into a EYELINER), The Fix( Which is a glitter Adhesive), Stick It ( **a wax based primer for shadows etc) and all of these are only $34.00!! I think that I am gonna invest in these products!! They also have these irridescent loose pigments that are BEAUTIFUL!! I just wanted to share this with all of my Makeup Dolly's!! Love to all!! *


----------



## SassyAuburn (May 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *melissakecken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hi,*
> 
> *Has anyone ever tried Medusas Makeup Line? www.medusasmakeup.com.. *



This is not the first time I have heard of this line. I can't remember where I have run across it before, but while it is fresh in my mind, I may go check it out right now. If you do decide to invest, PLEASE let us know how you like them. Do they offer samples???

** Note**  Just opened the homepage of their website and I'm drooling already..... not good, not good.  LOL


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 17, 2011)

Well now I'm scared to look. But I have to. I currently lost my wallet so I can't do any damage anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.



> Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hezzie (May 17, 2011)

I agree with you Bonnie. Using a primer makes all the difference in the world.



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mac, UD, Nyx, Wet N Wild, CS &amp; TKB micas, using a primer will get you the best payoff


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree with you Bonnie. Using a primer makes all the difference in the world.


Strike NYX from the record!  lol


----------



## Hezzie (May 17, 2011)

I have a couple of things from Medusa, eye dust and some glitter. The eye dust is amazing.

@Sarra- I recently purchased the Elf 100 palette and I was a little disappointed then I used it wet and it was really awesome.

(I been trying to post in here for hours but I have such a hard time with this web site.)



> Originally Posted by *melissakecken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hi,*
> 
> *Has anyone ever tried Medusas Makeup Line? www.medusasmakeup.com.. On the website they have these (what looks like) really neat products. They have glitters, that you can use for eyes &amp; lips, shadows, pigments, glosses and the mose neat stuff I seen on there was this 6 piece set that includes: Eye Makeup Remover, Brush Cleaner, Eyeliner Seal ( which turns ANY PIGMENT ETC into a EYELINER), The Fix( Which is a glitter Adhesive), Stick It ( **a wax based primer for shadows etc) and all of these are only $34.00!! I think that I am gonna invest in these products!! They also have these irridescent loose pigments that are BEAUTIFUL!! I just wanted to share this with all of my Makeup Dolly's!! Love to all!! *


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 17, 2011)

I finally tried the no pigment ones last night wet and I still got nothing.  The other ones are beautiful though.  There's only like 3-4 that give me nadda.


----------



## Hezzie (May 18, 2011)

You know what they say, you get what ya pay for lol I really like ELF pigments powder eyeshadow tho. And I think I'm gonna get some mineral eyeshadow soon.



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally tried the no pigment ones last night wet and I still got nothing.  The other ones are beautiful though.  There's only like 3-4 that give me nadda.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 18, 2011)

Yeah I heard those were good.  If I didn't have a million from TKB I'd try them lol


----------



## Hezzie (May 18, 2011)

I really don't have that much. I'm trying to build my collection slowly so my husband won't kill me lol I'm torn right now tho because I really want more Medusa stuff and I want to get some Nyx stuff too. Ugh....what to do lol


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 18, 2011)

Down with nyx gogo medusa lol


----------



## Hezzie (May 18, 2011)

lol I've not really heard too much about Nyx as far as pigment but I was really looking at the eyeshadow pencils and the loose pigments. I know there's another brand I was thinking about but the name has escaped me right now. I'm still half asleep lol


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 18, 2011)

sugarpill?


----------



## zadidoll (May 18, 2011)

I LOVE Sugarpill but she really needs to add a nude line to her collection.


----------



## Hezzie (May 18, 2011)

No, its not sugarpill. I do love their products from what I've seen online. They're also on my list of "must haves". I'll let you know when I think of it lol


----------



## Marieca LaShawn (May 19, 2011)

The most pigmented that I've used that stay on allday with NO primer is MAC shadows and Loreal HIP...nothing better and I have used Sedona Lace, NYX, and Wet N Wild and a few others...hope this helps


----------



## Hezzie (May 20, 2011)

It does help. Thanks! I know L'Oreal HIP has pigment powder eyeshadow and eyeshadow duos. I have the duo but not really used it yet. Have u used the duo or the pigment or both?



> Originally Posted by *Marieca LaShawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The most pigmented that I've used that stay on allday with NO primer is MAC shadows and Loreal HIP...nothing better and I have used Sedona Lace, NYX, and Wet N Wild and a few others...hope this helps


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 20, 2011)

Some of my favorite eye shadows are from Beauty From The Earth cosmetics.  They're mineral makeup, and they're absolutely gorgeous.  I've posted various looks using them on my blog.  And I'm very tempted to buy more because they have expanded their collection since I last purchased from them!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (May 20, 2011)

I'm really loving Femme Couture Mineral Effects eyeshadow. They're great.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really loving Femme Couture Mineral Effects eyeshadow. They're great.



I just googled this, this is the line sold at sally?


----------



## KatieCat231 (May 20, 2011)

My favorite eyeshadows are MAC.  If you are looking for a good drugstore brand, I would recommend NYX.  It can really be a hit or miss depending on what color you get.  But if you get it from Ulta, you can always return it and get your money back.


----------



## Hezzie (May 20, 2011)

Yah it is. I love the colors and how easily it blends. Very shimmery too.



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 20, 2011)

I really need to check out Sally's makeup section!  For some reason I always skip over it


----------



## Hezzie (May 20, 2011)

THe Sally Girl stuff is usually near the counter.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 21, 2011)

Yeah I always saw it in the past but never thought to really look


----------



## Hezzie (May 21, 2011)

I got their Club card last time I was there. It was $5 for a year. I saved $3.50 that day and I got a coupon for $5 off my next purchase of $5 or more so its already paid for itself.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 21, 2011)

Yeah I've had that for a while.  I buy all my hair stuff from there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (May 21, 2011)

I go in there a lot (especially lately) but I never thought to get it until recently. I've been missing out!!! lol


----------



## Marieca LaShawn (May 28, 2011)

Hi sorry responding so late but I have only used the duo's never tried the pigment.


----------



## tiarra (May 28, 2011)

I use and love Urban Decay! I can't think of any shadows I love more. But I also use and recommend Ben Nye Lumiere, some Coastal Scents palettes and Fyrinnae. With Coastal Scents, it is hit or miss, but since they're so cheap it's worth checking out. I recommend the Metal Mania Palette and the 88 Shimmer palette. I also have the Prism Palette, which I like, but you have to put on a lot of product for some of the shades to stand out. Use an eye primer, and it should be fine.


----------



## cc1020 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone ever tried Tarte eyesahdows from Sephora


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 6, 2011)

I like them.  They're very pigmented.


----------



## zafiro80 (Jun 7, 2011)

I too find that mineral eyeshadows are more pigmented than most retail. Before i got into loose mineral ES I had gotten and still use

Since my fave MMU site went out of business: i am now looking on Etsy to find some great MMU finds.  On ebay *Sweetscents Bare Minerals* has her listings up and they are very good. Her seller id is: *snowmandce*

CS 88 pallettes

Stila pallets

I have a few mac colors (when i can get them cheap on ebay)

NYX (hit and misses for me but usually cheap enough)


----------



## sammiebz (Jun 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Elf is really hit or miss.



I agree! ELF sometimes has really great pigmented eye shadows but I own some that arent... My friend had one of those encylapedia eyeshadows from ELF and the dark brown in that one was very pigmented, i forget the name of it though =(... I always use primer and a damp brush to apply my eye makeup...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2011)

Those dark browns from ELF are evil. lol Those colors tend to be the hardest to get off. There's a dark brown in the Brights book that's just a pain in the rear to remove.


----------



## MyBeauty (Jun 9, 2011)

love MAC's pigmented eyeshows, they are great!

http://mybeauty4ever.yolasite.com/


----------



## xNadia (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the replies, guys! Sorry, I was on vacation and didn't reply sooner, I'm back now though! :-D I actually just ordered 4 Urban Decay eyeshadows from HauteLook.com they were $5 each, it was a huge sale. lol I really want to try MAC and perhaps too faced and a few others, just have to save up money for them : Thanks for the input! &lt;3


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 13, 2011)

You should really try some wet n wild they are very very very good


----------



## vmariexo (May 9, 2013)

Omg.. I can't believe no one has mentioned Sugarpill  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(....or if they did, I didn't see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

A normal eyeshadow from MAC is about $14 (one of my favorite products along with Urban Decay)..until recently..
Though i still love to indulge in some MAC eyeshadow..I have a new favorite. SUGARPILL cosmetics. They offer both pressed and loose eyeshadow's for $12.. yes it's not much cheaper then MAC but they have sale's often. Just today I purchased some more items from them and they were only $9.60 a piece. I had only purchased from them once before and the pigments were amazing! I can truly only vouch for Love+, Asylum, Royal Sugar, Poison Plum, Lumi, and Magpie.. but the colors are so amazing I am sure the rest of their line is awesome. They do not have a huge selection like MAC, but the colors are so vivid and deep! I love it! Mind you, because of their "smaller assortment", they sale out of a lot of colors and palette's quickly but for those prices ESPECIALLY on sale.. I can never pass on it. 

ALSO, MOST if not ALL of their products are vegan.

I highly recommend you to try them out if you have not yet...

http://www.sugarpillshop.com/

YOU WILL NOT be dissatisfied !

Check our their Facebook page too, they post a lot of pictures of people wearing their makeup! 

https://www.facebook.com/sugarpillcosmetics?ref=ts&amp;fref=ts


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

Hehe... yup mentioned above.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vmariexo (May 9, 2013)

Lol, yeah.. I just went back to thread and saw a few people mention them.. I think bc i'm a "newbie" to Sugarpill I am just so excited to try them all..lol. Really is a great buy though, especially if you LOVE color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

Well right now, for a few more hours, they're having a 20% off sale. Not saying you should order... not like I would encourage spending.


----------



## vmariexo (May 9, 2013)

Oh you know I already went and spent $$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. I got 4 more loose powders and 4 more pressed powders... I am currently in LOVE with their products!! lol


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

LOL A woman after my own heart! LOL

If you wear lashes then I'd suggest taking a look at Amy's lash line because they're so nice.


----------



## vmariexo (May 9, 2013)

Could you post a link to direct me to said lashes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol

&lt;3 

#FALSElashesADDICT &lt;3


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xNadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, thanks for the replies, guys! Sorry, I was on vacation and didn't reply sooner, I'm back now though! :-D I actually just ordered 4 Urban Decay eyeshadows from HauteLook.com they were $5 each, it was a huge sale. lol I really want to try MAC and perhaps too faced and a few others, just have to save up money for them : Thanks for the input! &lt;3


UD thats a good choice... and even MAC has amazing range of colors, something new and unique comes out. Next time try for MAC colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vmariexo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could you post a link to direct me to said lashes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol
> 
> ...


 http://www.sugarpillshop.com/collections/eyelashes


----------



## powderandcream (May 9, 2013)

MUFE has crazy pigment! sephora carries a rather large selection of them but if you need more choices you can contact the makeup forever store directly (the NY location). their star powder in 940 is a great shimmer to add on top of eyeshadow or even use as a highlighter


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

I am definitely Coastal Scents obsessed. I have practically all of their palettes and they've yet to disappoint me in pigmentation! I've been reviewing one of the latest palettes on my blog, the 120 Palette Two and here's some swatches that I've recently done:

















Each of these was about 2-4 swipes with NO primer. As I said, no pigmentation problems here! lol I highly recommend ANY Coastal Scents palettes!


----------



## iflounder (Jun 1, 2013)

*I was in Ulta yesterday trying to decide between UD or something else, since they seem to have a lot of shiny ones, i wouldn't want, and I saw the TARTE, i really do love one of their palettes, and am seriously considering putting down the cash for it.  Just the feel of them, is as someone said, like butter.  Super soft and smooth, the palette has a few shimmer (as shiny as i want) and others matte.  I tried all of the colors on my inner arm, as a lot of ya'll do, and they would NOT rub off...at all.  I had to get the makeup remover stuff Ulta has around to remove them.  VERY pigmented, and to me....  just lovely colors, very wearable.  *


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 1, 2013)

Lorac eyeshadows are very pigmented.  I just got an Elf little black black book of shadows and it's definitely hit or miss with the shades.  My daughter has the UD naked palette and 2 Coastal scents palettes and loves each one.


----------



## imelysa (Jun 1, 2013)

i'm eyeing the sleek makeup palettes anyone tried them? ive heard lots of good things on these


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am definitely Coastal Scents obsessed. I have practically all of their palettes and they've yet to disappoint me in pigmentation! I've been reviewing one of the latest palettes on my blog, the 120 Palette Two and here's some swatches that I've recently done:
> 
> ...


 ooh, so pretty!

I used to have an 88 palette and I really miss it, I should get this one. Ahhh, and I have my eye on the Ultra Shimmer one, too....


----------



## mellee (Jun 2, 2013)

I recently bought the 88 matte palette and LOVE it!  The only thing I hate - there are two or three I know I'll run out of fast, and I don't know if there's a single so I can buy the full size.  =(  Anyone know if there are dupe lists for these anywhere???  (Specifically the fourth row from the right, second and third colors up from the bottom.  A beautiful red-purple and blue-purple.)


----------



## quincher (Jun 2, 2013)

I like using the BH Cosmetics. To me, it's very pigmented


----------



## DropsofKarma (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm envious for all the people who voted MAC as being highly pigmented, please swatch before you buy. Coastal scents is more pigmented than my MAC single pressed eyeshadows. NARS you need to swatch different types of duo shadows before purchasing, same thing with Lancome. 

I had the most luck with Inglot, Urban Decay, Wet n' wild, Coastal Scents, and Lorac.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DropsofKarma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm envious for all the people who voted MAC as being highly pigmented, please swatch before you buy. Coastal scents is more pigmented than my MAC single pressed eyeshadows. NARS you need to swatch different types of duo shadows before purchasing, same thing with Lancome. 

I had the most luck with Inglot, Urban Decay, Wet n' wild, Coastal Scents, and Lorac. 

I agree with this...I actually find Coastal Scents to be among the most pigmented on me...even more so than some of my Urban Decay. The Lancome shadows I have are nice but not pigmented. I only had a few MAC shades but I honestly don't think they were anything special, very standard and I gave them away long ago.

And everyone always names Wet n Wild as being pitmented and high quality but on me they are just sheer and powdery? It must be a chemistry thing.


----------



## renosaurus (Dec 29, 2013)

definitely Urban Decay without a doubt, in my opinion. i work at sephora and have a habit of constantly having lipstick and eyeshadow swatches up and down my arm at all times haha, so i can safely say I've tested every brand in the store.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 3, 2014)

Inglots eyeshadow have a smooth, buttery pigmentation.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 11, 2014)

MAC, Urban Decay, Estee Lauder, Illamasqua, Burberry, Dior, and Bobbi Brown (mid-to-high end)

Kleancolor (as good as some of the most high end shadows I have used), NYX, Maybelline, and Hard Candy (DS)


----------



## Ameliyeah (Jan 11, 2014)

I find Wet n' Wild's eyeshadows to be very pigmented, the are also cruelty-free and cheap.


----------

